# How To Make Pouches For Your Slingshot



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

HOW TO MAKE POUCHES FOR YOUR SLINGSHOT


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

"faux" (pronounced Foh) means "fake" or "imitation". Faux leather means it's not leather, but fake leather. Just a P.S. to the video. Thanks for the vid!


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Hawk...did you say in the video what the dimension of the pouch was? It looked to be maybe 1" x 3"?


----------



## shooter europe (Oct 29, 2012)

video is gonee


----------

